# [SOLVED] Cpufreqd zmiana częstotliwości proca

## marco_00

Witam 

Problem polega na tym ,że  cpufreqd nie chce w ogóle wystartować , nie bardzo wiem co zrobić w tym wypadku. Coś chyba jest nie tak z gcc.

```

gentoo mark # /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start

 * Starting CPU Frequency Daemon ...

*** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/sbin/cpufreqd terminated

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6(__fortify_fail+0x50)[0xb76e7a40]

/lib/libc.so.6(+0xe69ca)[0xb76e59ca]

/lib/libc.so.6(+0xe7138)[0xb76e6138]

/usr/sbin/cpufreqd(main+0x83b)[0x804b30b]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0xb7619296]

/usr/sbin/cpufreqd[0x804a441]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-08052000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2616816    /usr/sbin/cpufreqd

08052000-08053000 r--p 00009000 08:06 2616816    /usr/sbin/cpufreqd

08053000-08054000 rw-p 0000a000 08:06 2616816    /usr/sbin/cpufreqd

0963c000-0965d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [heap]

b75e0000-b75fb000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 3007521    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/libgcc_s.so.1

b75fb000-b75fc000 r--p 0001a000 08:06 3007521    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/libgcc_s.so.1

b75fc000-b75fd000 rw-p 0001b000 08:06 3007521    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/libgcc_s.so.1

b75fd000-b75ff000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b75ff000-b7757000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 999511     /lib/libc-2.13.so

b7757000-b7759000 r--p 00158000 08:06 999511     /lib/libc-2.13.so

b7759000-b775a000 rw-p 0015a000 08:06 999511     /lib/libc-2.13.so

b775a000-b775d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b775d000-b7761000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 2518575    /usr/lib/libcpufreq.so.0.0.0

b7761000-b7762000 r--p 00003000 08:06 2518575    /usr/lib/libcpufreq.so.0.0.0

b7762000-b7763000 rw-p 00004000 08:06 2518575    /usr/lib/libcpufreq.so.0.0.0

b7763000-b7765000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 999738     /lib/libdl-2.13.so

b7765000-b7766000 r--p 00001000 08:06 999738     /lib/libdl-2.13.so

b7766000-b7767000 rw-p 00002000 08:06 999738     /lib/libdl-2.13.so

b7783000-b7784000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 

b7784000-b7785000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

b7785000-b77a1000 r-xp 00000000 08:06 999449     /lib/ld-2.13.so

b77a1000-b77a2000 r--p 0001b000 08:06 999449     /lib/ld-2.13.so

b77a2000-b77a3000 rw-p 0001c000 08:06 999449     /lib/ld-2.13.so

bfc3d000-bfc5e000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [stack]

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/cpufreqd'                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: cpufreqd failed to start

```

make.conf

```

gentoo mark # cat /etc/make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LINGUAS="pl fr de it en " 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE=" gadu spell  acpi  pdf flac mad vorbis aac vorbis  sqlite recode mmx xvid sdl graph sound  acl external-fuse  weather usb opengl nls wallpapers declarative sql webkit extras bluetooth handbook  svg gd simplexml cli crypt fileinfo  truetype exif hash iconv accessibility mysql cups soap ipv6  php alsa http php apache2 ssl kde qt3 qt4 arts branding X mp3 png bzip2  threads  gif jpeg nls tiff zlib unicode xorg udev dri perl python acl ncurses xml hal dbus x "

CONFIG_PROTECT="--autounmask-write"

```

Last edited by marco_00 on Sat Feb 25, 2012 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Próbowałeś przekompilowywać cpufreqa?

----------

## Jacekalex

Cpufreqd u mnie w ogóle nie działał.

Na kompilatorach gcc 4.4.* i 4.5.*  z komunikatem o przepełnieniu bufora.

Błąd z kodzie cpufreqd, jak chcesz  zgłoś go na bugzillę (o ile pamiętam, ktoś to już zglaszał).

Sznurek:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-871909-start-0.html

A poza tym, zanim coś napiszesz, zajrzyj do szukajki.

Tak na przyszłość.  :Wink: 

Edyta:

Ta wersja:

```
qlist -ICvUq cpufreqd

sys-power/cpufreqd-2.4.2-r1 acpi lm_sensors nvidia pmu
```

skompilowała się i nie ma blędu przepełnienia bufora.

Kompilowalem przed chwilą na GCC-4.6.2 architektura amd64.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

